# No Wonder....



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

No wonder they don't want to give up power 


BBC News - Egypt's army in control of vast business empire


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

We use the 5 lane road and flyover the article mentions almost daily and I must say they have done a sterling job. The stadium and hotel I have only seen from the road but it all looks very nice. Of course, military personnel use only.

Once they install street lights and road signs it will be one of the best roads in Cairo.


----------

